
Temporal side-channels and you: Understanding TLBleed - swonderl
https://www.redhat.com/en/blog/temporal-side-channels-and-you-understanding-tlbleed?sc_cid=701f2000000tyBjAAI
======
fyi1183
Maybe the answer is "wait and see the full details when they become
available", but is there an example of code that is hardened against cache
side channel attacks but would be vulnerable against TLB side channel attacks?

------
willvarfar
TLBleed is not just extracting which pages of memory are touched but also in
which order. How do you harden e.g. scrypt against this?

------
thecompilr
Symmetric MultiThreading (SMT) - that would be Simultaneous MultiThreading

